# gt28rs oil line kit for 1.8t?



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

hello, Im trying to peice together a 28rs setup for my 20v and Im looking for a oil line kit or does anyone know if i could just get oil adapters to run the stock oil lines and coolant lines? thanks - Austin


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

try the 1.8t forums..


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

found one thanks.


----------



## biglouvw (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (austyg243)*

Where did you find it????


----------



## mcTT (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (biglouvw)*

email me. i've got a set from a 225 tt. [email protected]


----------

